# another Pine Cone pen



## bruce119

I made a bunch of these blanks. I use polyester resin with some gold pigment added. The pen is a Tapa Pacifica from WPP. I just like showing my stuff off. 
Comments welcome







Thanks 
Bruce


----------



## PaulDoug

Nice job!  And to think of all the pine combs I have burned or thrown away..    Not anymore!!


----------



## Woodlvr

Very nice looking pen ShowOff.[] I bought some pine cones last year before I realized that I would need to cast them.


----------



## papaturner

Very nice job.....I really like the pine cone,guess it`s a southern thing(excuse me)thang.


----------



## laurie sullivan

great show off but I'll bet you can't do it with out the resin[^]

I like the pen.


----------



## bruce119

> _Originally posted by laurie sullivan_
> 
> great show off but I'll bet you can't do it with out the resin[^]
> 
> I like the pen.



It would be a little airy if you could keep it from exploding. Heck it's hard enouph to keep it together with the resin. [:0]


----------



## Ligget

Cool![]


----------



## bitshird

Nice work Bruce, very pretty pen.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann

laurie sullivan said:


> great show off but I'll bet you can't do it with out the resin[^]
> 
> I like the pen.



I turn pine cones quite often without resin stabilization.  I soak them in thin CA as I'm turning and they come out quite nice.  I've got one at home that I'll be finishing up tonight.


----------



## altaciii

Bruce, you never cease to amaze.  Great lookin stuff.


----------



## toolcrazy

That is really cool. I need to try that. Got the cones and the PR. Just gotta do it.


----------



## JohnU

As always, your cone pens look amazing.  Ive been wanting to try that idea ever since you posted the first one and just havent found the time.  Very inspiring!  Thank you.


----------



## igran7

Another original beauty Bruce.  great job!


----------



## markgum

Great looking pen.  Guess I better go to the hills and gather some pine cones


----------



## desertyellow

I really like the look of these pens.
I must try one soon.


----------



## SamThePenMan

Very cool! I want to turn pine cones someday.


----------



## angelofdeath

bruce, not sure if this is a stupid question or not...but I was curious how much of the pine cone do you cut away from the first part of it, or do you just cast the pine cone in its entirety?  Thanks for your help...I have yet to cast but have the stuff to do it....just want to do it right.


----------



## Splinter

Bruce, that is a really nice looking PC pen. I have turned one without casting using CA. It was a large long leaf pince cone. I tried another small pince cone from a short needle pine and the core was not large enough for the tube. 

What kind of cones are you using? It looks like they have a small core but the petals look like they are really tight to the core.  Am I right?


----------



## toydoctor2012

Beautiful! Coming from Maine, I never thought about this as a usable supply source


----------



## Sappheiros

toydoctor2012 said:


> Beautiful! Coming from Maine, I never thought about this as a usable supply source



You're not really supposed to post in old threads. For the current postings, feel free to comment, but don't bring back old posts.


----------



## Curly

Welcome toydoctor. I see this is your first post. To the best of my knowledge there is no law about reviving an old thread especially when it isn't a question. It's just that often the people that started and those that commented in the thread years ago may not be active anymore or the information is out of date. We hope to see some of your work, even if it isn't pen related, and suggest you introduce yourself in the Introduction section. It'll automatically enter you for a monthly prize.


----------



## linkbelt66

papaturner said:


> Very nice job.....I really like the pine cone,guess it`s a southern thing(excuse me)thang.



{That's what we say over in Douglasville}


----------



## bpgoldo

From the humblest of materials comes the most impressive of finished pieces. Your pen shows patience and skill and persistence. That adds up to a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## linkbelt66

OK, so now I will be looking for long leaf pine cones while in S.C.


----------



## papaturner

laurie sullivan said:


> great show off but I'll bet you can't do it with out the resin[^]
> 
> I like the pen.



Actually  Laurie the pine cone can be turned without the resin. I do not cast any of my pine cone pens. Of course I use the longleaf pine cone.


----------



## Gunnarkouper

Something is wrong with the link to your website.


----------



## papaturner

Gunnarkouper said:


> Something is wrong with the link to your website.



Sorry Dan but I just tried and it worked for me.


----------



## RKB

Is it upside down? I don't know buts it really nice. :biggrin:


----------



## OZturner

Another Spectacular Pen, Bruce
Love your work.
Brian.


----------



## Missyg15

Wow!  Very nice!  I would really like to try that.


----------



## Robert Taylor

*Pine Cone Pen*



Missyg15 said:


> Wow!  Very nice!  I would really like to try that.



You don't show your location. If you are near Columbia, SC that is where I find the biggest Afgan/Southern Yellow pine cones that you can turn without casting as Papa Turner says. Otherwise you are kinda stuck with casting smaller ones or buying them already cast. Sorry not much help but they are really cool. If you know anyone in southern California there are even bigger pine cones from the Coulter Pines. You can barely get one pine cone in a medium flat rate box.


----------

